# Building a wood stove



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Gonna build one when I get back to the states. Anyone else build there own out of 55 gallon barrels or propane tanks? Can you share a pic?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

singlesix said:


> Gonna build one when I get back to the states. Anyone else build there own out of 55 gallon barrels or propane tanks? Can you share a pic?


 I don't have any pic's but my dad made one out of 55 gallon barrels back in 1980 they used to make a kit you could buy that came with the door legs and the rings to put it all together you stacked the barrels on their side one on top of the other it worked great he also made a frame out of 1 x1 in sq. tubing around it and put tin on that and hooked a blower up to it my brother still has it I'll see if I can get some pic.s of it if it sounds like its what your looking for


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

E bay has the kits with pic.s looks I can't beleave they still make them I just google 55 gallon barrel wood stove and it came up hope this helps you


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> I don't have any pic's but my dad made one out of 55 gallon barrels back in 1980 they used to make a kit you could buy that came with the door legs and the rings to put it all together you stacked the barrels on their side one on top of the other it worked great he also made a frame out of 1 x1 in sq. tubing around it and put tin on that and hooked a blower up to it my brother still has it I'll see if I can get some pic.s of it if it sounds like its what your looking for


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I did see those kits thanks. Was worried the thinner metal would not hold up, but if yours have been around since 1980 I guess they do.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

singlesix said:


> I did see those kits thanks. Was worried the thinner metal would not hold up, but if yours have been around since 1980 I guess they do.


Put a little sand in the bottom. Holds heat better and won't burn through.

Or you could build a "rocket stove" 
Here's mine during testing.



YouTube has lots of info.

I can heat my 6 stall garage for a day with two 5 gallon buckets of scrap wood...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Daamud I was watching them build a rocket stove on you tube yesterday amazing the way that works. They said they had to use fire bricks for the inside because of the high temps. They also used vermiculite (I think for insulation could be wrong)

Anyways nice looking set up seems like rocket stoves are the way to go for lasting heat.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Its nothing fancy, just scrap iron. The burn chamber/internal stack is 6", 1/4" wall pipe insulated w/ 8" vent pipe packed with sand/gravel.

The biggest reason I went with a rocket heater was low exhaust temps. The hottest my exhaust has gotten is °150f. It saved me a ton of money venting it from the lower level of a barn.


----------

